# Worming using Cydectin Pour-On for Cattle on goats?????



## LittleFarm

I don't want to do this wrong, so I am looking for advice :help2
I looked on the Wormers page and I was wondering if there is a difference between the pour-on for cattle and the injectable for cattle...do I have the correct stuff??? :help
I would prefer to give subq @ 1cc per 110 lbs vs 1cc per 22 lbs...
Do I have the right stuff to give 1cc per 110lbs subq?
Thanks!
Gina :biggrin


----------



## ragingbull

Im a boer breeder and i use both. And i use both orally. Dairy may be different,not sure. I use 1cc per 22 pour on, and 3cc per 100lb injectable(used orally)


----------



## [email protected]

Dairy is the same. Oral is the preferred method of worming.


----------



## prairie nights

Gina, 

Cydectin cattle pour on at 1cc per 22lbs and Ivermectin Injectable at 1cc per 33lbs, just like David said.


----------



## LittleFarm

Thanks Everybody...I was really hesitating to give orally because I have read that it smells like wart-remover, so if I could buy something different that I could give sub-Q, it might be better...I still might buy the injectable and give sub-Q instead.
Thanks again!


----------



## prairie nights

Gina, there is nothing to worry about as it has been routinely done for years. I know the stuff looks and smells scary, but it is really effective and thats why people use it.


----------



## Caprine Beings

We have a buck that will lap this stuff up No need to hog wrestle him to take his wormer  The does do okay with it.
Tam


----------



## [email protected]

My goats gag and cough and act like they're dyyyyyyying when I give them Ivermectin or Valbazen.

That icky purple Cydectin that smells like diesel fuel....they suck it out of the syringe and think I should give them MORE.

Dumb goats! <rolleyes>

Really...wormer WORKS BETTER given orally. Don't remember the specifics, so hope someone will jump in to explain the 'whys'.

ETA: Injectables are also given orally.


----------



## Ashley

In goats you want to give wormers orally because pour on or subQ are too indirect. They will metabolize a lot of it away and a good dose may not reach the worms. 

Particularly with cydectin, it is dangerous to give to goats as a pour on, as it is too little buffer between it and the spine.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians

Doesn't matter what kind of wormer I use, the goats HATE it lol 
But I use the Cydectin Pour on (orally) with good results.  Also have used the ivomect inj. (orally) with good results.


----------



## LittleFarm

Thanks Everybody!
I will be doing the deed tomorrow night!
I'm sure my goats will be delighted :-D


----------



## LittleFarm

Wow! It wasn't that bad at all for me...and they taste didn't seem to bother them, they just don't like it when I come at them with a non-treat! They must know the look on my face when I need to do something to them! 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dmgw2010

Faithful Crown Nubians said:


> Doesn't matter what kind of wormer I use, the goats HATE it lol
> But I use the Cydectin Pour on (orally) with good results.  Also have used the ivomect inj. (orally) with good results.


ok so it is ok to give the pour on Cydectin orally? Just double checking. I know you can with the injectable


----------

